# samba install error



## mrjoli021 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am having problems installing Samba from ports.

I have done
[cmd=]cd /usr/ports/net/samba35[/cmd]
[cmd=]make config[/cmd] and not selected anything extra then
[cmd=]make install clean BATCH=yes[/cmd]

This is what I get

Please help.

```
==>   samba35-3.5.6_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/pkg-config - found
===>   samba35-3.5.6_2 depends on package: tdb>=1.2.1 - found
===>   samba35-3.5.6_2 depends on package: talloc>=2.0.1 - found
===>   samba35-3.5.6_2 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   samba35-3.5.6_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - found
===>   samba35-3.5.6_2 depends on shared library: execinfo.1 - found
===>   samba35-3.5.6_2 depends on shared library: cups.2 - found
===>   samba35-3.5.6_2 depends on shared library: popt.0 - found
===>   samba35-3.5.6_2 depends on shared library: ldap-2.4.8 - found
===>   samba35-3.5.6_2 depends on shared library: iconv.3 - found
===>  Configuring for samba35-3.5.6_2
configure.in:105: error: AC_LANG_COMPILER: unknown language: _AC_LANG
../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:330: AC_LANG_COMPILER_REQUIRE is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2749: AC_RUN_IFELSE is expanded from...
../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2765: AC_TRY_RUN is expanded from...
/usr/ports/net/samba35/work/samba-3.5.6/source3/m4/aclocal.m4:220: SMB_IF_RTSIGNAL_BUG is expanded from...
configure.in:105: the top level
autom4te-2.68: /usr/local/bin/gm4 failed with exit status: 1
autoheader-2.68: '/usr/local/bin/autom4te-2.68' failed with exit status: 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/samba35.
```


----------



## francis (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi, if you did not select any extra options, why not use packages? Check net/samba35, there are shown the possibility of installing e.g with *pkg_add* utility. Maybe try to run make `# make clean` command before starting the process of building? However, if you still want to build it using port and take advantage of the BATCH option [1], depending on shell which you are using: for *sh* shell please do;  `# export BATCH=yes`
for *csh* shell;  `# setenv BATCH=yes`.
And now simply install samba using 
`# make install clean`  Now should be a lot of output, but no setup/configuration prompting.
You can also add this option (*BATCH=yes*) to /etc/make.conf file, but then you will have no interaction on the configuration options e.g for ports. I hope that I helped you in some way.



[1] you may need to remove the config file in samba ports directory using `#  make rmconfig clean`


----------

